# star nut depth?



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

just inserted a new star nut and was wondering if anyone knows the rule of thumb for how far down into the steer tube it should rest.

I barely tapped it in...and everything seems tight.

not sure if it matters...but it's a 888 fork and a cane creek tank headset.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Just about how far a star nut setter puts it in.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

10-15mm


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*clarification*



ChromedToast said:


> Just about how far a star nut setter puts it in.


sorry...I forgot to mention that this was a home made process with a hammer and ironically, the lower end of a headlock for the setter.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

As low as you can get it. You want to keep your centre of gravity in check for proper cornering.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

PepperJester said:


> As low as you can get it. You want to keep your centre of gravity in check for proper cornering.


Please tell me this is a misunderstanding - Yes you may want the stem low, but we are talking the star nut here.

10-15mm below the top of the steer tube is what you should be aiming for. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

PepperJester said:


> As low as you can get it. You want to keep your centre of gravity in check for proper cornering.


Definitely. And you should also look for those new Ti starnuts to shave even more weight from this critically placed component.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

PepperJester said:


> As low as you can get it. You want to keep your centre of gravity in check for proper cornering.


This is especially critical at the front to avoid brake dive!

In fact anyone who's anyone removes the star nut once the crowns are tightened... :thumbsup:


----------



## AzN_devil (Oct 28, 2008)

1 inch deep is about right


----------

